# New England bees



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello! My name is Daryl and I usually hang out on the goat and poultry boards. I am relatively new to bees, had my first hive last summer; they did not make it through the winter. I want to try again, and am interested in trying to find bees to purchase that have been raised in New England. Does anyone know of a good source? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Check with your states bee keeping club. They may have a list of suppliers or clubs that may have local bees for sale.
Other New England states clubs also may have a list.

 Al


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Swan in Brewer is a breeder.

Also Lincoln in Albion.


----------

